# no sound hp pavilion zv5000 laptop



## my3sons (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi, Lost the sound on my laptop. When I go to the control panel it says no audio devices and there is a red slash over the picture. The only sound my computer makes is a beep when finishing a task sometimes. Did I erase/disable my soundcard?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Look in Device Manager to see if the sound card shows as unknown or has a yellow ! in front.

If so, delete the device and reboot to see if windows will "Discover" it and load the drivers


----------



## my3sons (Sep 10, 2007)

I uninstalled the item called soundmax and rebooted. Still no sound.
While trying to fix problem, a while ago, I used the troubleshoot feature and there was a yellow exclamation point next to something (don't remember what it was ) I clicked on it. Could that be the problem? Did I erase something?
As you can tell I don't know very much about computers.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

When you restarted, did Windows "Discover" the Sound card and load drivers?


----------



## my3sons (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't know if it discovered it, but I think so because when I go to Hardware section for soundmax integrade Digital Audio - there are files listed. It also says Drive provider analog devices.
However, when I go to sound playback, it says no playback devices.

Does that make sense?


----------

